# Bam's Tropical Fire Hot Sauce



## teacup13 (Mar 24, 2009)

habaneros
apple cider vinegar
lime juice
roasted garlic
onions
tequila
salt
and a secret ingredient..lol

some nice peppers getting ready to be made into sauce







me cutting people..haha its a typo but it sounded funny..lol(way too many hot pepper fumes..
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
)







peppers all cut up and ready to be put in blender






lots of seeds taken out and its still freakin hot






this sauce has some fire but its still young yet. i will give it a couple of weeks, but it already tastes really good.

*UPDATE - sauce has aged...it is still freaking hot..lol*






in jelly jars to age


----------



## bassman (Mar 24, 2009)

Look good but without the "secret ingredient" we'll just have to take your word for it.


----------



## bbq engineer (Mar 24, 2009)

WHOA! I can feel the heat from here!

I am a real pepper head, and I love it spicy, but I bet that is a bit to much for even me!

Looks good for someone brave enough to try it!

BBQ Eng.


----------



## fire it up (Mar 24, 2009)

Sauce looks great but where's the heat?
Obviously kidding...
Beautiful looking habs, nice color too.  Noticed the gloves on, I can tell this isn't your first time cutting up some hot peppers.  Always feel bad when people truly don't know what they are getting into with habanero, scotch bonnet or bhut jolokias.
Oh, by the way, what was the secret ingredient again...?


----------



## grothe (Mar 24, 2009)

Started sweatin just from lookin at the pics!
Thanks for sharing, well....we still don't know the secret ingredient...lol


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 25, 2009)

dried apricots...there i let out the secret...wow that was easy..lol

these are my plans for peppers this year

Red Savina






Gold Bullet Habanero & White Bullets






Devils Tongue






Jamaican Hot Chocolate (and Chocolate Habaneros)






*Yatsufusa Pepper*






and finally

trinidad scorpion


----------



## fire it up (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice selection you are growing.
Had never heard of the yatsufusa before so I had to look that one up.


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 25, 2009)

i had never heard of it either until i received it in the mail from a friend in Austrailia..lol


----------



## werdwolf (Mar 25, 2009)

Can you get these as tarter plants somewhere, or do you need to start from seed?


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 25, 2009)

depends on your local greenhouses.. around here you have to start them from seed


----------



## poolq (Mar 25, 2009)

I've only been able to find very basic peppers as starter plants. Here's where I get my seeds:

http://www.reimerseeds.com/


----------



## trevout (Mar 31, 2009)

That looks awesome, I used 6 different chiles in the chili I made a couple weeks ago.  Can you provide quantities so we can try it out ourselves?  I might have to "accidentally" leave some of the seeds from the habaneros in for even more kick (I used the "ghost chile" in my last batch of chili and wasn't too impressed, so I like hot).


----------



## rivet (Apr 3, 2009)

Great looking stuff. I'm going to smoke some Habs this weekend and will use them to make your sauce. Two q's: do you water bath the sauce after canning or refrigerate it during aging? How long do you age it? Thanks for your help!


----------



## smoke freak (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice lookin peppers. I had no idea that you had a long enough growing season to get ripe habs that far north, eh. 

One of my favorite passions is creating new sauces from me homegrown peppers. Trying to get my mind going for something new to do with the bhut pepps this year but I dont think apricots will be the answer.


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 4, 2009)

we dont really have a long enough season, you have to grow them inside for awhile first.

i just smoked some habs in alder/cherry to try a new hot sauce.

we also have a local store around here that seems to get some good habs, i buy from them all the time now.


----------



## smoke freak (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh yeah, smoke them habs! And everything else that goes into the sauce. You cant go wrong.

And thanks for the link... Ill check in later.


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 6, 2009)

i had to show a finished bottle of hot sauce. finally got my label straightened out


----------



## rivet (Apr 21, 2009)

Now that's cool! Nice label.


----------



## smokingscooby (Apr 21, 2009)

Alright. How do we get our sample bottle? lol

Looks like great stuff..

Made some hot sauce last year from habs, except my habs' were  purple cause the peppers I used must have been planted too close to the eggplant. Only reason I figure they came out purple.But still tasted great.Gonna have to try the secret ingredient.


----------

